# My first speedie pen



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After watching the video that Bernie posted yesterday, I couldn't resist the urge to get into my shed today and give it a go. It was absolutely amazing how fast it was using only the skew chisel.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pen is a beauty Harry. I just couldn't believe how easy and fast the process was. Keep at them Harry.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Harry!!!! One of these days you might just learn how to do this woodworking stuff. :wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job Harry

Now you have some more pens for the jar by the window :haha:

http://crafts.shop.ebay.com/Home-Ar...w=pens&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

http://crafts.shop.ebay.com/Woodwor...w=pens&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

=====



harrysin said:


> After watching the video that Bernie posted yesterday, I couldn't resist the urge to get into my shed today and give it a go. It was absolutely amazing how fast it was using only the skew chisel.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice Harry! You can make a few more for Christmas presents, or New Years!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice result Harry!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Great job Harry
> 
> Now you have some more pens for the jar by the window
> :haha:
> ...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry you had better get on the stick. Christmas will be here tomorrow.:lol: I thought it was January and here it is November.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's the "problem" with retirement Bernie, it's so easy to lose track of time, which, by the way I don't mind at all.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I know Harry. I can't believe it has already been 10 months since I retired. Seems like yesterday and cannot believe it is already November. Haven't wore a watch since I retired. It sure is fun though isn't Harry?:dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, yesterday I turned a teak pen using the 1.25" skew and was surprised that it took longer than the two that I turned using the 1/2" skew, hopefully a re-sharpen and some more experience will speed things up.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It will Harry. I sharpen and then hone my skews. I don't run my thumb across them anymore to see if they are sharp enough. They will shave though.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*camera control*

Harry, I think you need a voice module for your camera, so you can take pictures while you're turning.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that's a great idea Ralph, and not an impossible one.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Or, one of these to operate with your foot, if your camera will take a shutter release:

General Brand Air (Bulb) Release - 20' SR765 B&H Photo Video


----------

